# Trucking in USA



## troyharrison (Mar 10, 2009)

I am a British Lgv Class 1 driver wanting to live and work in America with my family

Firstly does my British Lgv licence account for anything there or will i have to retake a test 

Secondly how easy is it to get trucking work 

Finally how big a issue is it to live and work in America


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Your license counts for nothing. but your experience will make it easy for you to get one here.

Trucking work is relatively easy to procure.

It's another world here. How big an issue it is depends on how you accept change.

But the question you've not asked is how you can gain a suitable status to live and work in the US. And you've said nothing so far that makes me think you have a cat in hell's chance, I'm afraid.


----------



## troyharrison (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks

You say i have not a cat in hells chance exactly what are the requirements?

Is it is it not possible to live and work there on a visa? or is that not a option?

What about the people that buy property there and decide to stay

I much appreciate your advise difficult to get it back here you carnt always get the exact answer as you can talking to someone one on one


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

troyharrison said:


> Thanks
> 
> You say i have not a cat in hells chance exactly what are the requirements?
> 
> ...


That's precisely what I'm saying -- your skills will not open up the right for you to live and work in the US.

Ownership of property confers no additional immigration benefits.

I'm not hiding anything from you here. Here's your only current route to an employment-based status with your skills as described:

You find a company to sponsor you.
The company hires an immigration lawyer -- the bill for this is going to be in the 10s of thousands of dollars.
The immigration lawyer files PERM to show there is no American who can do the job you are going to do.
Perm is successful and the company files for an immigrant visa petition in category eb3.
You wait around 5 years or so until your place in the line comes up.
You pass the interview at the US consulate 
The consulate issues an immigrant visa.
You can now (and only now) come and work here.

Ain't gonna happen, I'm afraid. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## nardy8 (Mar 10, 2009)

*read this*

First let me say that your British Lgv licence is ok in the States (LGV C+E (Class 1) and LGV C (Class 2) drivers) are accepted so you will not have to retake a test 

It's easy, but you need a lot of experience in the trucking bussiness. 

Listen to me. If you realy want to to this kind of work and you really want to live in US, you will find a way. You have to belive it, and work hard in finding a way to get there (It happend to me), so it's true that if you want something and work hard for it, it comes a day when maybe your dream come true.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nardy8 said:


> First let me say that your British Lgv licence is ok in the States (LGV C+E (Class 1) and LGV C (Class 2) drivers) are accepted so you will not have to retake a test
> 
> It's easy, but you need a lot of experience in the trucking bussiness.
> 
> Listen to me. If you realy want to to this kind of work and you really want to live in US, you will find a way. You have to belive it, and work hard in finding a way to get there (It happend to me), so it's true that if you want something and work hard for it, it comes a day when maybe your dream come true.



Great news! I am sure you do not mind to post a DMV link to show where you got the information? Thank you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately with the professional qualifications you posted you will not be able to obtain an employer sponsored visa. You may have the option of green card lottery, family based visa or investment. Of course marriage to a US citizen.

Google for DMV - Department of Motor Vehicle and any US State. You have to take the written and the road test and pass a medical on a regular basis. Give or take initial expenses of $3.500. 

Canada may be an option for you. Check out the point system for immigration.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

nardy8 said:


> First let me say that your British Lgv licence is ok in the States (LGV C+E (Class 1) and LGV C (Class 2) drivers) are accepted so you will not have to retake a test
> 
> It's easy, but you need a lot of experience in the trucking bussiness.
> 
> Listen to me. If you realy want to to this kind of work and you really want to live in US, you will find a way. You have to belive it, and work hard in finding a way to get there (It happend to me), so it's true that if you want something and work hard for it, it comes a day when maybe your dream come true.


Please post link to states with reciprocity for CDL/HGV licenses. I don't know of a single one. There aren't that many that will do it for a regular license, never mind a commercial one. But license tests are easy anyway.

And it's actually irrelevant to the OP's dilemma. A CDL license will not secure him the right to live and work in the US...............whether he really wants it to or not! Nor will most states actually allow him to have one unless he's here is some legal capacity other than visitor.


----------



## American Guy (Aug 27, 2008)

You have zero chance obtaining employment here in the US.

If you come over here, obtaining a commercial truck driving license in the state where you reside is easy - nothing to it. Depending on the state (each state has their own rules in addition to the federal rules), you may not even have to take another test. Of course, if that particular state doesn't allow non-work-visa aliens to have such a license, you cannot get one.

BUT, there are two things you cannot overcome. First, the economy is horrible here. Truck drivers are being laid-off left and right, and trucking companies are going under. A few years ago, truck drivers were in demand, and there were ads everywhere begging for them. Those days are over.

Second, and most important, there is ZERO chance of getting a work visa for a truck driver. It is not a skill in demand, at all, here, and since it requires little in the way of real education or expertise, you won't get a visa to do it.

Bottom line - forget it.


----------

